# Cavs vs Heat | Game 76 | Apr 5th 7pm



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_*Game 76*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(45-30) VS* *Miami Heat** (40-34)*

_*Thursday, April 5th, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio HD, *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, OH

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=270405005



> Neither Dwayne Wade nor LeBron James is at 100 percent. While the Cleveland Cavaliers are fortunate to have James back in the lineup, the Miami Heat are just happy to know Wade might return before the postseason starts.
> 
> Knowing Wade is on his way back, the Heat can wrap up a playoff spot on Thursday as their regular-season series with James and the Cavaliers comes to an end.
> 
> ...


*NOTES:*

- Ok plain and simple, this is a must win game. 

1) Miami is chasing Toronto for the 3 seed, we don't want that to happen. If we can hold onto #2, and keep Miami at #4, we avoid Miami/Det until the CF. Therefore this game essentially counts double. 

2) Chicago just won't lose a game and are all over us in the standings. We drop this game and that could be all she wrote for the #2 seed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<---I'm gonna be there!

Argubly, this is the biggest game of the season for both teams. 

Miami wins, and we're only a game back of Toronto. Miami loses, we make it extremely hard to get the #3, and avoid Chicago/Detroit.

Cleveland wins, they can help themselves by keeping the #2 and push Miami to the #4 and avoid Miami/Chicago/Detroit til the ECF.

Should be a good one!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

<--- I will also be there (thanks is Shaq_Diesel)

Anywho, with Gilbert and Butler more than likely out for the season getting that #2 and maybe getting them in the first round adds even more to the equation. 

The Bulls just look amazing, and if I am correct don't the Bulls and Pistons both own the tie breaker against us?

Go Cavs!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> <--- I will also be there (thanks is Shaq_Diesel)
> 
> Anywho, with Gilbert and Butler more than likely out for the season getting that #2 and maybe getting them in the first round adds even more to the equation.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they don't seem likely to drop to the 7 seed, but it's possible. I don't think they'd lose out even without Gil and Caron. This game is HUGE for both teams. So, I expect a HUGE effort from the Cavs, and the Heat will flip a coin before pregame to see whether or not they're playing hard tonight.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Hell yes, Gibson is in the starting lineup. More outside pressure on Brown perhaps? Regardless, just happy to see a starting line (hughes, gibson, lebron, gooden, Z) that I really like. Plus, it gives the chance for Sasha to act more as a key 6-man (a la Ben Gordon) where I think he does better than as a starter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I would respect Barkley's opinion even if I disagreed with him if he showed the slightest bit of knowledge about our team.

But he doesn't. He doesn't even know some of our players' names. He's just a massive spigot of ignorance. Eh, I guess that's why they hire him, though. The more they talk to DA on that show, the better.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs look terrible early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How can we come out so flat in such a big game? Lebron needs to be aggressive and stop trying to wait for his teammates to get going


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How can we come out so flat in such a big game? Lebron needs to be aggressive and stop trying to wait for his teammates to get going


I'm starting to get really sick of that. When will we realize that doesn't work for our team?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Excellent pass by Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow still 1st off the bench. Bah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs looking good out there so far

Nice put back by LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq getting anything he wants from us.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our team doesn't seem to care that this is basically a must-win. If we lose tonight, we fall to 5th.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was one of the weakest calls I've seen. I guess it's because he yelled.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, Eric Snow overdribbling like crazy. ugh


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pavs on fire. He's so underrated by the media.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Alonzo is a spaz. I can't believe Pollard got a tech for that, especially with the way they give continuation in the league anymore.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Horrible officiating so far. Just abysmal. Amateurish.

Make up call against Alonzo. I hate those.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Seeing defenses on Snow is really depressing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is Drew playing on defense?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Drew's Lebron pass.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can we let Walker kill us? Is that allowed?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We are simply not giving a good defensive effort so far. Shaq is killing us not just by scoring but with all the attention we're giving him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Can we let Walker kill us? Is that allowed?


Trust me. All he needs is to hit one more 3 and he'll start thinking he's Superman, and all he'll do is chuck until Riles pulls him. Still, this is his best game since... November :sad:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Trust me. All he needs is to hit one more 3 and he'll start thinking he's Superman, and all he'll do is chuck until Riles pulls him. Still, this is his best game since... November :sad:


Good lord, maybe he is superman with that first half.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not sure I've ever seen the TNT show say a single good thing about the Cavs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq was the main man, but Walker's anomalous 3-point shooting was the difference in the first half. We still have a chance if we step up defensively, though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What the **** is Barkley's problem with the Cavs? He won't even give Gooden credit for his pass because he plays on the Cavs.

He can be funny sometimes, but god that guy is a colossal tool.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen the TNT show say a single good thing about the Cavs.


Me either. 
[sarcasm]Barkley: It must be because they suck. Except for that European guy. What's his name Ernie? 
Ernie: Pavlo_vich_ Charles. 
Barkley: Ah right thanks Ernie. As I was saying, Pavlo_vick_ is good, but he's not a SG. Larry plays PG better than SG, but he won't be comfortable there in the playoffs. Am I making any sense? 
Everyone else: Sure Charles, we all agree completely with you. [/sarcasm]

It don't really understand the criticism of the Cavs. They might have a point, but logically, they're not making much sense and it just seems like they're trying to dis them even though they don't have much material.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Shaq was the main man, but Walker's anomalous 3-point shooting was the difference in the first half. We still have a chance if we step up defensively, though.


Actually, in Walker's case, you're best off leaving him wide open because what gets hot, gets cold.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Me either.
> [sarcasm]Barkley: It must be because they suck. Except for that European guy. What's his name Ernie?
> Ernie: Pavlo_vich_ Charles.
> Barkley: Ah right thanks Ernie. As I was saying, Pavlo_vick_ is good, but he's not a SG. Larry plays PG better the SG, but he won't be comfortable there in the playoffs. Am I making any sense?
> ...


lol, exactly. 

If I could count how many times they go out of their way on the broadcast to call us pretenders instead of contenders, I would be up pretty high by now. 

Sure, we're not the best team in the league or even the East for that matter. But we proved last year to be formidable in the playoffs. Of course, Kenny said we don't execute defensively either, so they clearly are just spouting ignorance. I don't even know why I waste my breath on their broadcast anyway. I shouldn't go to them for basketball knowledge, but entertainment only. It's just not entertainment when it's that dumb. Oh well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, we are playing just terrible on offense and defense.
There is no urgency from this team.

The Heat are playing very well, though. Gotta give them credit. They're executing on offense and defense better than we are.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is disgusting. There is no movement on offense. Not at all.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, a lot of calls going against us here. I don't see how that was a foul on Gooden.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They're surrounding Lebron on defense. We gotta start making some shots here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Posey flops for the offensive foul.

It's weird that they don't call those based on position, but rather whether the person falls down or not.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahahaha, Posey walks on the breakaway.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We aren't hitting shots, and the Heat can just pack the lane. We can't win this game shooting so poorly.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kapono is on Lebron and he doesn't even try to go against him.

We're just playing a terrible game all around.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Bench Points - 2. By Scot Pollard. 

God this game is getting awful.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well that was a pointless quarter. Why even bother coming out of the locker room for that? Miami is now talking garbage, asserting their dominance over the Cavs. I hate how Lebron just lets crap like that slide. He never gets mad at people for showing up him or his team. Kobe would have a response.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

10 pts in the 3rd half? What the **** is going on?!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Kapono is on Lebron and he doesn't even try to go against him.
> 
> We're just playing a terrible game all around.


I don't think Kapono is stopping him from going, I think it's what's behind Kapono that Lebron is seeing. The whole Miami defense has shifted over to Lebron, just like the Pistons series last year. If someone, anyone, other than Lebron can get some offense going, it would do a lot.

I think Lebron is just going to have to go 1 on 5 in the 4th.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Just put shooters on the floor (who besides Gibson?) and let Lebron go iso.

What we're doing now just isn't working. It's because our shooters aren't hitting shots. Lebron and Larry are the only ones shooting above 50%.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sometimes you can't do anything when Walker is shooting like that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

clank clank clank


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Briiiiickkkk hoouuuse.

The thing that drives me nuts is that when we start missing jumpshots, it becomes a psychosis, where suddenly that's all we can focus on. We stop driving, and just start chucking.

Lebron needs to realize that it's all on him tonight. Nobody is going to do anything. He might as well start hoisting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf do we look so bad in some games? we look like a lottery team right now.

This is a home game too? Could have fooled me with the lack of energy out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, there's a lid on that basket or something.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Iso Gibson on Payton: there is no way Payton can stick with Gibson off the dribble


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron can get a shot up with just about anyone draped on him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Two lousy old PF chuckers going at it now (Marshall vs Walker) lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Iso Gibson on Payton: there is no way Payton can stick with Gibson off the dribble


We don't utilize Gibson's dribbling ability enough. He's quick.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, we get Z a 20-footer. Not what we need.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great defense by Boobie on that rotation on to Kapono.

Marshall actually bringing some energy today


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They gave Kapono an extra point on that 3. His foot was on the line.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Donyelllllll


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe we're still in this game. There's no excuse for that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

BTW, that was a really good timeout by Riley.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How do we leave Walker that wide open?!?!?!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall having his one good game out of the week. It's like clockwork: bad, bad , bad, good

Can someone ****ing get on Walker? is it so hard to close him out?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

all right, we're still in it. NEED DEFENSE


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus, can we just a play for once?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was pathetic. That's game right there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good ball movement by heat: running out of time now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe we kept doubling Shaq when they're getting wide open 3s.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why do we play so poorly when we're on TNT?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can we get a good possession out of the timeout? For some reason, I think we will hoist a bad shot. Oh well, as long is Lebron is the one hoisting I suppose.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

!!! tie game woooo


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There's no excuse for this being tied right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jump ball?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Don't leave any time on the clock.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Iso for Lebron.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Eric Snow is a little b*tch, that was a push in the back on Shaq.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Q#*%&@!)(#%& we take a 3!?!?!?? TIE GAME AND WE HOIST A 3?!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, terrible possession to end regulation.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

myst said:


> Eric Snow is a little b*tch, that was a push in the back on Shaq.


Watch yourself.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How did Lebron find Gooden there? I couldn't even see him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Stop doubling!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We've gotta be one of the dumbest teams in the league. We are still doubling Shaq.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, this is very bad.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice defensive rebounding fellas.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamnit. ****.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great drawn up play by Mike Brown there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Who would have thought the extra point they gave Kapono on that shot in regulation would come back to bite us?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who would have thought horrible coaching and crappy role players would come back to bite us?
Oh wait. I would have.

Lebron looked really upset at the end of this one. Those final two plays were a complete joke. And I don't know what Lebron was supposed to do at the end of regulation. They double off of Larry, and Larry just stood out at the 3 point line like an idiot. When he can't shoot for ****. Lebron decided it was better to shoot over the double team himself than give it to Larry. How hard would it have been to put actual shooters on the floor on that play to space the floor?

Oh well. If anyone doesn't think we're going to lose at Washington tomorrow, I've got a bridge I'd like to sell you. The Cavs are not a fun team to be a fan of this year. Fortunately my soccer team Manchester United is awesome this year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Who would have thought horrible coaching and crappy role players would come back to bite us?
> Oh wait. I would have.


:lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was probably the worst game I've seen on how to execute down the stretch. Was there was an actual play written at the end ot and regulation?

We got outcoached, outplayed, and outhustled at home: we are now deservedly in 5th seeding


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

50 wins is looking less and less likely every game now. I never thought we would win fewer than 50 this year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It looks like a star player can't overcome both a mediocre coach and a mediocre roster.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I got the pleasure to watch this crap first hand. Here are my thoughts, since I didnt get a chance to hear it from the TNT guys.
1) The refs were really weak, killing the speed of the game
2) Walker was out of this world
3) Fans at the Q were pretty bad, evening leaving with 24 sec. left in OT
4) WE RAN THAT SAME OUT OF BOUNDS PLAY IN BOSTON, BUT IT WAS DJ WHO MISSED THE SHOT
5)Why the hell do you run your best player away from the ball on our last out of bounds play?
6)Why do we even call a timeout to set up a play, we dont set up plays.

Go Tribe?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm trying to catch myself not trying to dump everything on Mike Brown as we have plenty of holes on our roster (Hughes, no banger, PG, PG, PG, PG, PG) but he just aggravates me. In the post game conference, he stated the plan was for Lebron to drive to the hoop. Well everyone and there mother knows that and ever since the Detroit series doubles Lebron on the perimeter. What was the plan then? It's not like this hasn't happened before


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I got the pleasure to watch this crap first hand. Here are my thoughts, since I didnt get a chance to hear it from the TNT guys.
> 1) The refs were really weak, killing the speed of the game
> 2) Walker was out of this world
> 3) Fans at the Q were pretty bad, evening leaving with 24 sec. left in OT
> ...


I can't argue that the refs did blow the whistle WAY too much...it slowed down the game and made it very boring to watch until the end. The slow pace plays much better for us, so I can't complain, but it was quite annoying.

Antoine was 6-8 from 3 point land tonight, which means he will likely go somewhere between 0-18 to 0-24 over the next 3-4 games.

I know I can't make an assumption over 1 game, but, the Q is like a library at some times. I've been to a ton of Heat games in Detroit, and the Q doesn't even compare to pregame there. I know your record shows your tough at home, but if the atmosphere tonight in a pretty big game compares to your playoff atmosphere, I'm not the least bit intimidated. No one even harassed me for my Heat jersey, that's weak.

Oh and, if we had Wade, that game isn't even close! You shot like 39% from the field and took us to OT! That's just not right and you know it!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and tell your fellow Cavs fans about holding Zo's championship ring. It made me cringe seeing that Cavs shirt next to Zo's ring, but that's about as close to you'll ever come to a championship as a Cleveland fan :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man...Ughh...I'm just gonna withhold my comments for the sake of the rest of the board. That last play in regulation...WTF..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looking at Miami's schedule they should win out the rest of the season. Which means I think they'll end up at 2 or 3. If that happens then it pretty much evens out the bracket. With Miami playing the Bulls, and us playing Detroit in the second round. And then we could get the Raptors who are more like a normal 5 seed than Miami anyways.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I know I can't make an assumption over 1 game, but, the Q is like a library at some times. I've been to a ton of Heat games in Detroit, and the Q doesn't even compare to pregame there. I know your record shows your tough at home, but if the atmosphere tonight in a pretty big game compares to your playoff atmosphere, I'm not the least bit intimidated. No one even harassed me for my Heat jersey, that's weak.


I had to watch this one from home (that's a long trip for me!), but on TV that was the worst I've seen the Q in a very long time. The crowd didn't even act like they cared until the last couple of minutes of regulation. Of course, neither did the team really.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I had to watch this one from home (that's a long trip for me!), but on TV that was the worst I've seen the Q in a very long time. The crowd didn't even act like they cared until the last couple of minutes of regulation. Of course, neither did the team really.


I agree, but scoring 57 thru thee quarters and only 2 fast break points, there was noting other than that spurt Sasha was putting on too even stand up for. It was hack a shaq all game, once again we played the opposing teams style, how you cant run the floor with AV/Gooden out there against Shaq/Walker is beyond me.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I agree, but scoring 57 thru thee quarters and only 2 fast break points, there was noting other than that spurt Sasha was putting on too even stand up for. It was hack a shaq all game, once again we played the opposing teams style, how you cant run the floor with AV/Gooden out there against Shaq/Walker is beyond me.


Yeah, that's what I meant. The whole scene was just dead, from the players to the crowd. It really took away any homecourt advantage we could have had. We need to start out stronger on our home games. Lebron needs to stop this deferring crap because it doesn't get us anywhere. 

The whole team follows what he does. He's gotta be aggressive from the tip from now on. I just wonder whether he and Mike Brown understand that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Looking at Miami's schedule they should win out the rest of the season. Which means I think they'll end up at 2 or 3. If that happens then it pretty much evens out the bracket. With Miami playing the Bulls, and us playing Detroit in the second round. And then we could get the Raptors who are more like a normal 5 seed than Miami anyways.


No no no! I'm a Cavs fan here on out, you gotta get the #2 or 3 seed!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> A Cavs-Heat playoff series would surely pack an awful lot of drama (sounds like a TNT plug, I know). Too bad for the Cavs they: 1. Can't seem to beat the Heat in dramatic games. 2. Can't seem to beat the Heat in Miami. 3. Can't seem to avoid facing them in the first round.
> Some bytes on the 94-90 loss in OT to Miami...
> --The NBA season is never about one game. It is about trends and shifts and general focus. Yes, the Cavs lost a game Thursday. But it is part of a terrible 10-game package, where they have lost six. It is this spurt that will probably cost them the No. 2 seed, not an individual game or possession.
> --That said, I find it impossible to excuse LeBron James' decision-making with the final shot of regulation. When he got the ball, Pat Riley screamed for Jason Williams to go double-team him, but Williams had to run 25 feet to get there everyone in the gym saw it coming. I have never been in the spot James was in, but I would assume he would either start moving toward the basket to split the double or pass in the direction of the double to catch the Heat in rotation. Instead, he did the worst possible thing, he stood still and dribbled.
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

--After the game, Brown passed the buck to James, telling the media they'd have to ask LeBron what happened. On everything else, he said he needed to look at film. LeBron, his feet in a bucket of ice and his knee wrapped, looked as down as I've seen him this season. He said: "I just try to be aggressive and try to get the best shot up possible." Only, he wasn't and he didn't and it wasn't close. And he knew it

Does that not disturb anyone? It seems like more evidence to the coach and player feuding. And it's pretty immature of Mike Brown to pass the buck like that to his 22 year old best player, when he never puts Lebron in a position to succeed.

There's something very wrong in that locker room I think.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Who would have thought horrible coaching and crappy role players would come back to bite us?
> Oh wait. I would have.


:lol:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think summer is about to make or break your future with LeBron...Mike Brown is not a good coach, it's pretty easy to see that. You need an established guy that players respect. A guy who can actually draw up plays that 'might' just work out of timeouts. Brown isn't the guy who's bringing a title to Cleveland, or even getting you out of the 2nd round. He's smart enough to win some games, and get you to the playoffs, but that's not reaching expectations. If there isn't a change in the coaching staff and surrounding LeBron with some needed help, I think LeBron is ready to bolt ASAP.


----------

